# I like these kind of sites



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

http://dgpearson.home.insightbb.com/pag ... syduck.htm


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

That is just precious! What a crazy place for a nest, eh?


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Daisey had her brood


----------

